# *** INA : H2SPORT FSI | TSI Cam Follower Fix Kit - NOW AVAILABLE ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

The old thread was getting kind of long so We figured we would start a new one. 

Old Thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4484254-Cam-follower-lobe-issue-solved-by-h2sport.










We will be offering the kits for $425 USD + the shipping + the $200 USD core charge.

I will be updating the thread with images of the kits once we have them back from H2sport this week.We will have 6 kits available ready for shipment by mid next week so if you are interested simply post in this thread.

:thumbup:


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

WOW Such a great price to fix such a big problem


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

i wonder if this will allow for higher revs without the fuel pump floating. from my understanding it starts floating sometimes before 8k right?


----------



## RruizGTI (May 2, 2007)

do you guys provide instructions for installing this kit? i will be placing an order here within the next few days


nvm answered my own question took the time to read through the old post. this will come with directions im sold. i will be sending my money for this fix very shortly


as for the question below me check the last few pages of the old thread they will answer your question. from my understanding we have nothing to worry about. this fix does not exceed the spring rates of the HPFP


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> i wonder if this will allow for higher revs without the fuel pump floating. from my understanding it starts floating sometimes before 8k right?


X2????


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

Are you guys working on getting any shops in the tristate area (ny/nj/ct) to install these?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

MKII420 said:


> Are you guys working on getting any shops in the tristate area (ny/nj/ct) to install these?


Any shop that's done FSI cam replacemnts can do it. Places like FFE in LI , PPG. And tyrolsport in queens. In jersey Redlinespeed worx and Douglas Vw. Theses are ones off my head that I would recommend in the tristate area.  Bob G


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

RruizGTI said:


> do you guys provide instructions for installing this kit? i will be placing an order here within the next few days


 A full pdf document on the installation process is available.We will be updating this thread shortly.



MKII420 said:


> Are you guys working on getting any shops in the tristate area (ny/nj/ct) to install these?


Contact Patrick or JR @ Redline Speedworx. They have 1 kit in stock.
+19082237477
:thumbup:

2 Kits down....4 more to go.

Sign up!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

3 down
3 to go!:thumbup:


----------



## ipsodox (Sep 18, 2008)

I just blew my cam follower in my 08 A3 and the cam lobe and HPFP plunger are damaged (awesome). Does this kit/fix work in my situation or is it only a preventative fix? i.e. will I still need a new cam/HPFP?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

ipsodox said:


> I just blew my cam follower in my 08 A3 and the cam lobe and HPFP plunger are damaged (awesome). Does this kit/fix work in my situation or is it only a preventative fix? i.e. will I still need a new cam/HPFP?


Replied to your email just now:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

INA said:


> Replied to your email just now:thumbup:


Looks awesome! Please add some pictures of these during an install!


----------



## broccliman (Jun 21, 2009)

BETOGLI said:


> Looks awesome! Please add add some pictures of these during an install!


What he said.

INA: Can you post a link to the PDF?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

broccliman said:


> What he said.
> 
> INA: Can you post a link to the PDF?


What Broccliman says it's even better! Because I just wanted to see how it looks in just before installing the HPFP over it (I think).

Have a good one!

Beto


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

So who has this and are you happy ? 

My follower and pump self destructed  I change my follower max every 5000km. Just did the last follower on 89000k's Now on 92000k's completley holed. Cam was salvagable though. 

Does this work on hard fuel lines ? 

How does this work for international customers or non US based customers.What is the procedure to get this. 

Do our existing pump internals upgrades just carry across ? 

Can this work on the S3 cams ?


----------



## RruizGTI (May 2, 2007)

broccliman said:


> What he said.
> 
> *INA: Can you post a link to the PDF?*


i just received my parts but instruction sheets 1-22 are missing. i wonder if anyone has done a DIY on this fix yet


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

playback said:


> So who has this and are you happy ?
> 
> My follower and pump self destructed  I change my follower max every 5000km. Just did the last follower on 89000k's Now on 92000k's completley holed. Cam was salvagable though.
> 
> ...


+1, Would this workout with upgraded HPFP? Because of the upgraded springs that this HPFP have and the one required to be used in this kit.

In advance thank you so much for all your help and support!

Best regards,

Beto


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Tom Huschilt over at H2Sport emailed me this:

*Hi
You need to change the spring on either a stock pump or and upgrade pump (such as the APR pump). The spring is included in the kit. 
Tom*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Will be updating this thread shortly.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

lour32 said:


> Tom Huschilt over at H2Sport emailed me this:
> 
> *Hi
> You need to change the spring on either a stock pump or and upgrade pump (such as the APR pump). The spring is included in the kit.
> Tom*


Thanks man! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

I hope everyone enjoyed their long weekend :beer:


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

Are there any shops in/near Cleveland Ohio where I can get one of these installed?

--Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Send over a pm :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

mattkosem said:


> Are there any shops in/near Cleveland Ohio where I can get one of these installed?
> 
> --Matt


Hi Matt
Jeff @ Global Garage can do the install for you.
Ill send him this link and he can take care of you.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## CyberdogX (Feb 9, 2007)

*Core Charge?*

So now I have to float $200 over and above the $425, and then spend money shipping the old components back to you to get my $200 back?

Why have a Core Charge at all? It doesn't make sense. Most reputable garages have systems in place to deal with old parts. They recycle them. 

So let them do it, and save me some money on an already expensive procedure. It's just one more hassle. I implore you to at least forgo the core charge if the person has the item shipped to a garage.

Those shipping their stuff to you can ship the parts when they take them out. Definitely no need for a core charge there.

Those doing it themselves at home, I can maybe see it for them.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

CyberdogX said:


> So now I have to float $200 over and above the $425, and then spend money shipping the old components back to you to get my $200 back?


That is correct.
We are happy you brought up this point and we will address this for you and everyone.

The extra $200 is for us to supply the ADDITIONAL parts you need to make this swap doable in a reasonable time frame with minimal downtime or additional machine shop time. 

If you or the garage you take your vehicle to needed to do this , they would still need to send H2Sport the rear fuel pump housing & camshaft. This requires approximately 3-5 days downtime with H2Sport. We remove any and all downtime necessary to perform this fix.
If an order is placed today , you can have it as soon as tomorrow complete to take to your shop of choice.

We hope that clears up any misconceptions.
Thanks,
INA Engineering Inc.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

i have this in my car and it has proven to be very reliable. no issues at all and i'm stage 2+ 
:thumbup: to H2Sport for stepping outside the box to build this kit.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GTI4john74 said:


> i have this in my car and it has proven to be very reliable. no issues at all and i'm stage 2+
> :thumbup: to H2Sport for stepping outside the box to build this kit.


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Christmas sales are still going on!!! :snowcool:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm still left asking "How does this work when you have, say, an APR hpfp upgrade?".

I know that the pump rod inside has to be swapped for the use of yours, but is this a rail pressure increase or does it only provide oem pressure?


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

ROH ECHT said:


> I'm still left asking "How does this work when you have, say, an APR hpfp upgrade?".
> 
> I know that the pump rod inside has to be swapped for the use of yours, but is this a rail pressure increase or does it only provide oem pressure?


my .02 i think the H2S spring was used because of the new structure of the replacement lobe, so it will meet proper pressure whether oem or upgraded. the H2S lobe does not look like oem if you look closer and compare them. So you cant use the old spring because the old was meant to specs for the flat surfaced follower and if you use the old spring with the roller kit, pressure will be innacurate.

i posted my rail pressure log and im stage 2+ at GolfMKV.com, and my car runs perfectly well, and its now 67107km since i installed it in August. 

going BT soon.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

So you can keep the pump upgrade and all of the additions are from the button to the cam lobe, yes?

Is it simply a new roller-follower, spacer, and new cam lobe?


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

ROH ECHT said:


> So you can keep the pump upgrade and all of the additions are from the button to the cam lobe, yes?
> 
> Is it simply a new roller-follower, spacer, and new cam lobe?


the button is re-used if still ok, and yes new lobe

yes, new roller-follower, spring, spacer, and a new lobe, and a modified cover (core exchange)

i am 110% and more you will never regret having this kit. it is so worth it. i've experienced how this kit performs and i am completely very satisfied. no more cam follower problems again.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## FSI_GT30 (Aug 7, 2011)

my cam got damaged so instead of buying new cam i sent it in for cam follower upgrade. all i had to send them was my cam and housing got it back. now 2k+ miles on it with a BT no problems what so ever. Highly recommended :thumbup:


----------



## RUbbish (May 7, 2007)

Solid solution to resolving this infamous follower problem.










I've had it on my car since December, highly recommended for those not wanting to ever have to worry about checking your follower. Works flawlessly for me, Stage2+ :thumbup::thumbup:

[email protected]: "...Don't you worry, we will get you fixed up and never have to worry again. You can go whatever stage you want"


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

I found the P/N(*06F103107G*) for the Housing Unit that you have to send in to modify. Since I dont want any down time with the vehicle I'm going to purchase a new Housing Unit. I have an Intake Cam B sitting in my garage. I like to have a backup just in case, so when I send the new Housing Unit & Intake Cam B in I still have a driveable vehicle along with my original Housing Unit & Intake Cam A.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

Back up from dead. Can't believe I didn't know about this


----------

